# Next Summer



## superscot69 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well thought i better make my first post up since i have been popping in and out now for a while. Plan is for myself to come over early summer next year to work in Ras al-Khaimah running a couple of fishing boats. Girlfriend has worked and lived in the region for many years now and it’s an established working business that was run by her son who no longer has the time to put in the effort required. it just needs a bit of time and effort put in to smooth out the running. At present two boats with an option to purchase a third if required and will be helped by 3 Indians two of them already established employees. 

Myself will operate one and the other by the other two Indians. Was over a few weeks ago on what we shall call an exploration visit to see exactly what’s going to be needed and apart from the paperwork involved is a really good going concern with an opportunity to make a good living from it. She will sort out all the paperwork required and reason for this post can anyone give me some input as to do & don’ts ! She has her own house in RAK so accommodation is not a problem and also a lot of good contacts for any other little ventures that we may both go into. 
One thing is will still have various commitments back in the UK what’s the easy and simple way to transfer cash back to the UK without any penalties.As i say any little tips that will make the transition from UK living to RAK living would be greatly appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## superscot69 (Mar 14, 2011)

224 looks and not a single reply mmmmmmm


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

What is your definition of penalties?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Perhaps a more appropriate title for the thread would have helped? And I am moving the thread to the UAE board, as it is nto about Dubai. Suggest however, that you read the thread on the Dubai section 'read before posting' where you will see it is illegal to cohabit. RAK is more conservative than Dubai.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

superscot69 said:


> Well thought i better make my first post up since i have been popping in and out now for a while. Plan is for myself to come over early summer next year to work in Ras al-Khaimah running a couple of fishing boats. Girlfriend has worked and lived in the region for many years now and it’s an established working business that was run by her son who no longer has the time to put in the effort required. it just needs a bit of time and effort put in to smooth out the running. At present two boats with an option to purchase a third if required and will be helped by 3 Indians two of them already established employees.
> 
> Myself will operate one and the other by the other two Indians. Was over a few weeks ago on what we shall call an exploration visit to see exactly what’s going to be needed and apart from the paperwork involved is a really good going concern with an opportunity to make a good living from it. She will sort out all the paperwork required and reason for this post can anyone give me some input as to do & don’ts ! She has her own house in RAK so accommodation is not a problem and also a lot of good contacts for any other little ventures that we may both go into.
> One thing is will still have various commitments back in the UK what’s the easy and simple way to transfer cash back to the UK without any penalties.As i say any little tips that will make the transition from UK living to RAK living would be greatly appreciated
> ...


Like the others have said you should read the stickies on the Dubai forum, it will help with most of what you want to know and for the other stuff, you should do a search as that subject has been discussed many times before.

Good Luck.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Apart from the question about transferring money, which I think has been discussed many times on the forum, I didn't really see there was anything specific you were asking. What kind of tips are you looking for? Also, and I could be totally wrong here, but not many of us live in RAK so we wouldn't have much experience to share with you on the wild and woolly west as we used to call it. In fact, you probably know more about it than we do .


----------



## superscot69 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Ta ..Ta ..*



BedouGirl said:


> Apart from the question about transferring money, which I think has been discussed many times on the forum, I didn't really see there was anything specific you were asking. What kind of tips are you looking for? Also, and I could be totally wrong here, but not many of us live in RAK so we wouldn't have much experience to share with you on the wild and woolly west as we used to call it. In fact, you probably know more about it than we do .





you lot all have fun ...im pretty sure i will make my own way in life .as for to Co habit and it to be Illegal im pretty sure a few worse things happen in life !


...strange thing to bring up !Anyway Im Scots and im sure i will make things all ok

you all have fun on on this Forum ....am off ta ta ...can the Med ...take me off :clap2:


----------

